# The Temple of Decision, Falkland, Fife - May 09



## foz101 (May 21, 2009)

The town of Falkland, lying in the shadow of the Lomond Hills in Fife, has a very rich history. The main centrepiece is Falkland Palace, a favoured hunting and leisure retreat of kings, queens and other nobility from c.1300 up until the 17th Century when the reformation moved everything southwards to England and the palace fell into disrepair. Falkland's resurrection in the 1800s was partly down to the delightfully named Onesiphorus Tyndall-Bruce and perhaps more importantly his wife Mary, who's family had the money and who had inherited the keepership of Falkland Palace and the land and estate from her uncle.












Onesiphorus, as one would expect with a name like that, had an eccentric streak, and on the hilly sides of the East Lomond he built the Temple of Decision. It was a retreat away from life, to hide away and contemplate life's questions and dilemmas. At least this is the romantic view. Another angle is that it was basically a glorified shed for him to go for a drink and escape the wife. Except one which he would have to take a horse and carriage to get to.











The Tyndall-Bruce's built and lived in the House of Falkland (now a school for naughty boys) which was designed by William Burn, an architect of high standing who was involved in many important designs not least Balintore Castle which has been mentioned on here several times. The ornate bits on the house were designed by Alexander Roos, an Italian-born architect who designed the Bruce fountain in the centre of Falkland High Street and designed and built the Temple of Decision itself.
















After his death in 1855 a monument was erected by the people of Falkland in his honour further along the hill. The temple however, fell into disrepair and at some point turned into the ruin you see today. It is one of these places where the story is more interesting than the current 'building', but it's a story I thought was worth telling on here.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 21, 2009)

Real sad to see the state it's in now, compared with that old b & w piccy. Thanks for adding this one. Would love this in me back Garden (if only it was a bit bigger!)


----------



## spacepunk (May 21, 2009)

Every man should have a shed.
Nice report there.


----------



## Foxylady (May 23, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Would love this in me back Garden (if only it was a bit bigger!)



The Temple or the garden, Lb? 
Tis worth seeing, although it is a shame to see it as it is now.
There's nothing like having a hide-a-way, man or woman!


----------



## RichardB (May 23, 2009)

foz101 said:


> The ornate bits on the house were designed by Alexander Roos, an Italian-born architect who designed the Bruce fountain in the centre of Falkland High Street and designed and built the Temple of Decision itself.



The fountain was hit by a lorry last week. 

That's a great story, I'm going to start calling my shed the Temple of Decision.


----------



## purplepantman (May 23, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing and the pics are great!

"Onesiphorous Tyndall-Bruce" - what a name eh!?


----------



## foz101 (May 23, 2009)

RichardB said:


> The fountain was hit by a lorry last week.
> 
> That's a great story, I'm going to start calling my shed the Temple of Decision.



I know, we drove past while the lorry was trying to reverse off it, before the police got there. Made a bit of a mess of it really.

I need a bigger shed.


----------



## extrogg (May 23, 2009)

Funny but i used to know a Bruce Tyndall..mmmmm


----------



## wolfism (May 23, 2009)

Liking the story of Onesiphorous a lot, Mr Foz. There are a couple of other things in Falkland that are worth a look, too. (and I'm not talking Lomonds).


----------



## spartacus (May 23, 2009)

I'd have called the Temple of Indecision... but then again....


----------



## Mr Sam (May 24, 2009)

thats a crying shame


----------



## Nightowl194 (May 26, 2009)

Lived about seven miles from here all my days and knew nothing about this. We live and learn! Thanks for that!


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks like it was once on fire.

In fact, I just noticed there's some smoke in the 4th picture. Were you having a fag, or is that a ghost?


----------



## leepey74 (Jun 2, 2009)

superb pics and write up


----------



## night crawler (Jun 2, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> The Temple or the garden, Lb?
> Tis worth seeing, although it is a shame to see it as it is now.
> There's nothing like having a hide-a-way, man or woman!



Mine tends to be out in the back of beond with my camera away from the wife.
Good report that what a shame it's got like that, di dyou take a wider shot to show where the steps leading to it were.


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 2, 2009)

Terrible to see the condition it's now in compared to the newspaper article! Fantastic history and story though, great report.

Tieljo


----------



## foz101 (Jun 2, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Mine tends to be out in the back of beond with my camera away from the wife.
> Good report that what a shame it's got like that, di dyou take a wider shot to show where the steps leading to it were.



By the time we got back to taking a wider shot and trying to imitate the b&w pic it was absolutely pissing down. The steps are completely covered by grass and ground material. They may well have even had the stone taken, as that's what appears to have happened to some of the other bits.

The temple has been in this condition since the 60's at least, so it's difficult to tell how long it lasted in one piece before starting to crumble. It may be that the stone was pilfered first, and that was the cause.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 9, 2009)

I was going to go there today but wasn't to sure.


----------



## RichardB (Jun 9, 2009)

http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 10, 2009)

so what happend to the building its self??


----------



## foz101 (Jun 10, 2009)

Marley85 said:


> so what happend to the building its self??



Is was unused, deteriorated and started to collapse. Maybe a tree fell in on it to start it off, dunno.

It'd be nice to see it restored in some way but it'd cost a lot to do it properly and there's no track leading to it anymore. Destined for the undergrowth


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 10, 2009)

Its a crying shame it was a fantastic little building. Well I will have to tell my kids about it so the can exploe it when im old and gray


----------



## RichardB (Jun 10, 2009)

I came across Onesiphorus last night when I was doing my "then and now" picture in Falkland.


----------

